# M&M may 14th race NEW TRACK DESIGN!!



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

a few things are going to change for the next race, first off it will be a new layout and fully tilled. i have decided to keep 1/8 scale and NO MORE TRANSPONDERS!!
unfortunately i will not be able to run the races that day due to my sons pre-school graduation!! so thankfully Danny stepped up and said he will run the races for me (thanx man!)


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

1/8th nitro?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Electric only


Glad we're keeping 1/8 since I have a new one coming


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet guff !!! What r u gettn???


----------



## Cyric (Apr 12, 2011)

are any of you running a HB VE8. I have one on the way and will be running mostly at mikes for my 1/8 but will run it at M&M since its so close to me.

I am considering a tekin 1900 and RX8 for it but havent decided on the motor ESC just yet. I also have the HHH Chassis on order for it.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there.

1/10 2wd
1/10 4wd
1/8 ebuggy

Heres a video of the new layout. Marcus and the guys did a great job.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm ready!

I'll be there for Short Course and E-Buggy


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> I'll be there for Short Course and E-Buggy


What ebuggy did you get?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes Guff, what did you get!?!?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Guffinator said:


>


Wise choice 

Now you need to get these new parts next month, lol. It makes the car handle much more forgiving.

All new RC8 parts released.










RC8B Upgrade Parts

April 30, 2011

Based on the parts used by our Team Drivers at Motorama, CRCRC Winter Midwest Nitro Champs, and the IFMAR 1:8 Worlds in Thailand, these team-tested and raced parts are now available to everyone and will substantially improve the performance of your RC8B.

RC8B Upgrade Parts
Parts Availability: June 2011
UPC Part # Description MSRP
784695894761 89476 RC8B +3mm Chassis $99.99
784695894877 89477 RCB Light Outdrive, front $19.99
784695894785 89478 RCB Light Outdrive, rear $19.99
784695894792 89479 RC8B Upgrade Front Arms $16.99
784695894808 89480 RC8B Upgrade Rear Arms $16.99
784695894815 89481 RC8B Low B Plate (includes inserts) $19.99
784695894822 89482 RC8B Low B Plate Insert $2.99
784695894839 89483 RC8B Upgrade Front Tower $25.99
784695894846 89484 RC8B Upgrade Rear Tower $29.99
784695894853 89485 RC8B Aluminum Steering Posts $10.99
784695894860 89486 RC8B Rear Swaybar Kit. (Use with #89480 Upgrade Rear Arms.) Includes rear swaybars 2.5, 2.6, 2.7, 2.8, ball joints, set screws, swaybar retainer eyelets $18.99
784695894877 89487 RC8B Rear Swaybar, 2.5 green $3.99
784695894884 89488 RC8B Rear Swaybar, 2.6 white $3.99
784695894891 89489 RC8B Rear Swaybar, 2.7 blue $3.99
784695894907 89490 RC8B Rear Swaybar, 2.8 yellow $3.99
784695894914 89491 RC8B Suspension Upgrade Kit. Includes front and rear towers, modified front and rear upper and lower arms, straight eyelets, M3 x 22 button head cap screws $59.99


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yes Guff, what did you get!?!?


Another snow plow???


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Another snow plow???


Get some!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BOOOO!!!! But then again, I expected this much........Guff always goes with the opposite of my suggestions LOL! 

Glad to see you join the 1/8 E-Buggy fray......go ahead and start in Expert man.......you'll fit right in very quickly with your driving skills.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Not true CV. I took your suggestions in. I've always been the type to not follow the herd, to kind of do my own thing.

I'm also planning on going with an SC10 4x4 once they come out, so this was part of a larger scheme.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL!! i got an RB5 SP coming in a few days. so i will be in the 2wd game, probably only at mikes though, cant run three classes at my own race 2 is hard enough!

i will be at MM tomorrow adjusting the sprinklers and working on the track some more, will be ready to go by saturday. there are some spots that need attention, mainly the transitions from dirt to grass. BTW my best time on the new layout was 25.1, the day before on the jacked up old layout (no maintenance for weeks) i ran 21.6. i think its a pretty fair comparison in track conditions, new track=loose, old track =more grip but moon size craters everywhere! quickest time in 4w mod on the old layout was a 20.2. i expect the new layout to end up around 2 seconds slower.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Did some minor maintenance on my 4wd and 2wd so, come this weekend if i can run they should be ready...lol. Now all I have to do is get some bodies painted. 

Hell, I need to sew up a bag for them now...lol.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be there with SC and 4w buggy.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll be there for 4wd SC and 2wd.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT YOU SAY!!! Smiley, you need directions? LOL
it sucks im not going to be able to race, my boys pre school graduation is saturday @2 so i will be there in the morning til noon then i gotta go, should be back by 4 though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Right now it looks like I can be there. Has anyone been running 2wd SC or is it still dead?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Right now it looks like I can be there. Has anyone been running 2wd SC or is it still dead?


Dead Dead Dead


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If I can make it I will bring my t3. Thinking about selling the shortcourse.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> If I can make it I will bring my t3. Thinking about selling the shortcourse.


stadium trucks are a better fit with buggies. Too much handling advantage over the 2wd SC's.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Just ran at M&M for a few hrs today. Fun layout! Was grooving when I left the track. Wish I could make the race this weekend. I think the previous layout was a 19-22 second layout; today Marcus and I were turning 23.5 - 25second laps. So lets see who can turn a 21 this weekend!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

the rain today is really gonna make track nice for saturday

SC
1/8 buggy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing!! Except for Sc and 1/8. I was thinking 2wd and 4wd. Other than that yea should help settle it in.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

the main spots that the larger cars were causing trouble was along the back wall, i have pretty much eliminated that factor with the layout. if the track is soft on saturday the bigger cars will actually help out a little bit especially with eating up the grass that the tiller would not! i drove my SC and 4w and both were fine, i actually think the SC's may run quicker than the 4w buggies at least until the track hardens and smooths out. either way the track should be good to go on saturday! i cant believe i cant race this one. i will be there early to get the track ready then i gotta leave at noon.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Always a graduation...lol. Where's the after party Chuckie Cheese? lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Always a graduation...lol. Where's the after party Chuckie Cheese? lol.


Look out Marcus, I smell a party crasher. We all know how Karl loves to crash things. :bounce:


----------



## ToreBj (May 13, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> ... i cant believe i cant race this one. i will be there early to get the track ready then i gotta leave at noon.


Come on, you know what is more important

Thanks for all the work you all put in to make the new layout! I'll be there with 2wd buggy and xx4.

Tore


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> Look out Marcus, I smell a party crasher. We all know how Karl loves to crash things. :bounce:


HAHAHAHA Karl you left the door open on that one!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Lookin forward to saturday. I might be able to get out there today at lunch and do some laps.


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

Few quick questions:

1. What time? I'm not really feeling like driving 1.5+ hours to the river track so I might come out to M&M to check it out.

2. What is the pit situation at M&M now? It's been years since I've been there and last time it was just a bunch of picnic tables. 

3. 1/8 e-buggy Tires? What tires are working there?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Ginther said:


> Few quick questions:
> 
> 1. What time? I'm not really feeling like driving 1.5+ hours to the river track so I might come out to M&M to check it out.
> 
> ...


registration closes around 11:30

still has the red and yellow picnic tables! plenty of room.

track was just rebuilt last saturday so its kinda up in the air, for 2wd its probably going to be between holeshots and bowties. i do plan on keeping the track moist most of the day to keep the dust down and let the track run in. it will get a heavy dose of water about 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Have anyone thought of running 8min mains instead of 6min?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

ToreBj said:


> Come on, you know what is more important
> 
> Thanks for all the work you all put in to make the new layout! I'll be there with 2wd buggy and xx4.
> 
> Tore


Its about time you post on the forums. :spineyes:


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Have anyone thought of running 8min mains instead of 6min?


we barely have enough time to run 3 qualifiers as it is.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

After 3 qualifiers, I'm lucky to have something to race with. lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a blast today. The track is much more manageable when wet. when will the results be posted?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Racing was good. Feel I can get faster, just need to find time to practice. LOL. Thanks to Dan, Frank, and Marcus for Calling and watering the track...lol. gotta invest in tires now. Lol.

Smiley, Thomas thanks for the setup tips.


----------



## ToreBj (May 13, 2011)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Its about time you post on the forums. :spineyes:


Thanks for noticing. I've been closing monitoring you guys here on the forum the last months and been wanting to post but not yet. I feel that there is a good social tone out there, but I wish also that we could see more of the kids. I guess it is kind of an expensive hobby and that many of us are well "seasoned" and can afford it. I'd love to help kids, but I realize there has to be a daddy(I saw a mommy her today also, helping out) that needs to support them. 
Hardly any women out there, but I was very happy to see this girl out there today and welcome that very much.

Thank you all for making this a very meaningful activity!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

True, I like watching the kids rip up the track, those slashes are tanks.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it just me or did the Short Course races seem like a demolition derby today everyone was running into each other LOL. I could less about my terrible race results I had a wonderful time with you guys today. GOD BLESS !


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

thanx all for coming out! we are going to start a summer series between Mikes and MM real soon it will be 10th scale only (for the series results, not the race) and there will be a FINAL event with prizes and such(maybe even a 2 day race!). im about to start a new thread about it!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What a great day of racing. 

I'm about ready to move away from the Slash. I'll give the AE a few months to get lined out and set my sites on that.

My new RC8be friggin rocks! Thanks to Nick for helping me with the setup. 


I do have one issue though...we are now running 3 qualifiers. While this does give everybody more racing time, it does make for a VERY long day.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

double up on your geritol and you will be ok!!! it was only long because you were hungover HAHAHA

im about to put my hyper up for sale, that AE truck is awesome!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a blast yesterday even though I didn't get to run my main although it was my Own fault lol The track was awesome Marcus and all that were involved did an awesome job. I like running three qualifiers myself Two just don't fill The niche.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Races start at 12:00 and done before 6:00 is a long day? Guff, you've been out of touch too long LOL. New layout is fun, but having radio issues and not getting any practice laps in is NOT! Can't make the next one, see y'all in June. Oh yeah, Eric, I have the parts I need, no worries. You need to get a couple of front shock shafts, the bottom shock cup (they go flying off and are hard to find) and the shock rod ends. When the shaft breaks, it always breaks off in the end and you just have to replace.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Had a great time @ M&M. Layout was awesome, Perfect for 1/10. Thanks to everybody that got the track in shape for the race.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Races start at 12:00 and done before 6:00 is a long day? Guff, you've been out of touch too long LOL.


When you leave the house at 8 and get back at 6....yeh, makes for a long day.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> Races start at 12:00 and done before 6:00 is a long day? Guff, you've been out of touch too long LOL. New layout is fun, but having radio issues and not getting any practice laps in is NOT! Can't make the next one, see y'all in June. Oh yeah, Eric, I have the parts I need, no worries. You need to get a couple of front shock shafts, the bottom shock cup (they go flying off and are hard to find) and the shock rod ends. When the shaft breaks, it always breaks off in the end and you just have to replace.


Yeah, I'll be ordering a few spares before the next race. I need to run some practice laps this weekend, I need to get the hang of the new layout. I almost took Smiley out behind the triple a few times during the SC main. He has quick reflexes even while marshaling!

When should we expect the summer series to start?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> When you leave the house at 8 and get back at 6....yeh, makes for a long day.


Hah! I leave for most HARC races at 8AM and get home about 1-2AM! Getting home before Midnight would be a short day!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

LowBlueRanger- Haha, lol.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Smiley said:


> LowBlueRanger- Haha, lol.


I landed in the same spot about 3-4 times off track, I laughed about it becuase I probably didnt lose any time. lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hah! I leave for most HARC races at 8AM and get home about 1-2AM! Getting home before Midnight would be a short day!


I was thinking the same.. i wish the program was a little longer i always have to stop by mikes on the way home and run a few packs just so i can fill my RC fix..ha


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Great time racing guys. Track layout is awesome. Its definitely nice when its watered and 3 qualifiers are nice. Dan did a great job of keeping the races going.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought the day went pretty well too on Saturday. Guff, you need to just camp out the night before and you can sleep a little later lol.
To get three qualifiers in you have to start on time which we did. Also we had allot of racers out there too. 2 full heats of 2WD buggy, 2 full heats of SC, 1 full heat of 4WD, a kids class, and a full heat of 8th. E-buggy, 3 B-Mains, and 4 A-Mains. All of that equals 4.8 hours of actual race time with 4 minutes between races. Throw in the few breaks between rounds and the mains and you have about 5 1/2 - 6 hours to get three Q's and the mains in. Basically there is no way around it.

I have to say one thing.... A BIG thanks to the racers who did an awesome job of getting out to turn marshal after your race. This is probably the biggest issue in slowing down a race day. Not on Saturday though, you guys did an awesome job after every single race.

By the A-Mains the dirt and track was in excellent shape. After the last race, it was probably as good as it gets. I wished we could have kept it a little damper all day but the wind kept jacking the sprinkler coverage up. Only after using the hose to water the full track did we really get it right.

One more brief slow down for the day was with the "house transponders" We didn't want to use them but the shop didn't know that and promised a few racers the day before that they would be available. Everyone knows now that the house transponders will not be used for future races. It was painful trying to get the race started and everyone is ready except the racer trying to get the trasnponder clipped into his car etc.
M&M is ordering a batch of transponders so there will be some available at the shop in the coming weeks.
On another side note. The kids class Saturday was made up mostly of the Webb family. All three children race. After the dad found out that we were not going to use house transponders, he went in the store and pre paid and ordered three of them for the kids. Pretty cool!

Enjoyed the racing myself, and the track really is awesome! Best is been in years.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

LowBlueRanger said:


> When should we expect the summer series to start?


i plan on talking to jeremy about the series friday. Big thanx to Danny for holding it down for me, it was a long day for me too.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I was thinking the same.. i wish the program was a little longer i always have to stop by mikes on the way home and run a few packs just so i can fill my RC fix..ha


**** Phil, you're hardcore


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I had a great time racing Saturday things move quick and the track was awesome.
Big thanks go out to Marcus and crew for rebuilding the track out of their own pocket and Danny for keeping it watered throughout the day. 
I was home at 6:30 that's priceless.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Did the results ever get posted anywhere?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i dont think Danny posted it anywhere


----------

